# I need to catch some muskies!!!!



## harig24 (Sep 3, 2006)

I just moved to grand forks, ND from Fergus Falls, MN. I know all the musky lake around my home town and know I am kinda bored because I dont know where any lakes are. Is there any Musky Lakes close to Grand Forks?????


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Your best bet is to look east into MN for musky lakes near GF. Detroit Lakes or Leach Lake might be your closes. Then again you might want to look north at Lake of the Woods.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

LOTW!!!

You are pretty close to probably one of the best or The best musky fishery.. I would be spending all my time up there if I were you and not even mess around with them smaller lakes and deal with jet skiers and over pressured fish.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Madison said:


> I were you and not even mess around with them smaller lakes and deal with jet skiers


Jet "SKIES" make for some callenging and fun catches also. :lol: :lol: :beer:

First and formost LOTW is going to be your best bet. With Leach Lake being second. You might also want to try and looking up into Ontario at the several lakes up there such as Eagle and Lac Seul.


----------



## tlowes (Dec 17, 2005)

I live in GF and the two lakes I muskie fish are Detroit Lakes and Elk lake in Itasca State Park. Elk is real small (240ish acres) 10MPH speed limit. so there are no jet skies or other pleasure boaters out. Beautiful lake!! I've caught a few there and have seen some really big fish. I also spend a lot of my summer around Bemidji, I've been on a few of the lakes in that area but not many. Good luck!


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Grab your boat and the family and head for lake of the woods, Canada side north of Baudette MN, head for Morson on HWY 621 its my favorite, been going up there since I was a little kid, love the place. 1600 islands, so bring a GPS and watch out for rocks, the lake is low this year, lots of places to camp out on the islands, bring a dog if you got one, helps keep the bears out of your food, also lots of resorts to stay at, nothing cutting edge but they are all nice, worth the trip. The place is beautiful. And the muskies are big!!! Hope to see you up there, once you go your going to be hooked


----------

